# How much to tip a hairdresser



## LMNOP (22 Aug 2006)

I just got a cut and highlights which cost me 165 euro. I think this is very expensive, but I am willing to pay it as a cheaper alternative just dosn't cut it (excuse the pun). 
How much should I tip, given that I am happy with what I got? 10% adds another 16 euro to the cost which is a lot. Also, a senior stylist does the cut and a junior did the colour, which takes the longest. Do I tip both?


Thanks


----------



## rkeane (22 Aug 2006)

I'll probably get slated for this but I'm not part of the tipping culture.  165 yoys for a hair cut should cover any tip you would be willing to give.  Crazy money.  If you hired a washing machien repair man for an hour would you tip him?


----------



## irishlinks (22 Aug 2006)

At that price they don't deserve a tip. Is that the going rate for a cut and highlight?  How long did it take?


----------



## LMNOP (22 Aug 2006)

I agree with you, but there is an expectation that certain services should be tipped. I don't want to sit there for an extra hour while they finish off everyone else’s hair cos ''shes the one that doesn't tip''.


----------



## lisam (22 Aug 2006)

wow, that was an expensive hair do. I dont think you'd be expected to tip the 10%. If I was to give a tip to anyone it would be the junior as the trainee wages are very low. And give it to them directly. 

My sister recently qualified as a hairdresser and she is quite happy with the €1 tips she receives because of the prices that her boss charges which are quite excessive too.


----------



## LMNOP (22 Aug 2006)

irishlinks said:


> At that price they don't deserve a tip. Is that the going rate for a cut and highlight?  How long did it take?



3 hours. Its dublin prices (north county), the upper scale, but not the highest by a long shot.


----------



## sun_sparks (22 Aug 2006)

I have to say I've paid up €190 for the same, but usually (to my shame) give a tip (approx 10%) to the main stylist. You're right tho - 10% is extortionate and something I'm planning on doing no more of.


----------



## HighFlier (22 Aug 2006)

I must say i'm flabbergasted by the type of money being discussed here. I never thought i'd be happy to be a balding male!


----------



## LMNOP (22 Aug 2006)

HighFlier said:


> I must say i'm flabbergasted by the type of money being discussed here. I never thought i'd be happy to be a balding male!


 
It is scandalous. Could prob get the same job done for €50 cheaper, but it would just be 'fine' (this fine has to last 3 months).

Can't afford to feed the kids tonight, but at least their Ma looks great!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

This tipping angst is becoming like an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm. Hugely enjoyable!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

LMNOP said:


> I just got a cut and highlights which cost me 165 euro. I think this is very expensive, but I am willing to pay it as a cheaper alternative just dosn't cut it (excuse the pun).
> How much should I tip, given that I am happy with what I got? 10% adds another 16 euro to the cost which is a lot. Also, a senior stylist does the cut and a junior did the colour, which takes the longest. Do I tip both?


Are you typing this as the staff wait with bated breath for the outcome?


----------



## sun_sparks (22 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Are you typing this as the staff wait with bated breath for the outcome?



LOL!!!!!

There may well come a day when people stop mid-action and say "Wait! Let me see what AAM posters tell me to do next..."

We might yet take over the world!


----------



## Winnie (22 Aug 2006)

I never tip my hairdresser.  I have been going to her for 3 years now............and she always treats me the same as any other customer - tipper or not.  If she started to treat me diff because I don't tip I would go to someone else becuase I don't think this is acceptable behaviour.
Don't tip because you feel obliged to.......do it becuase someone has gone that extra bit to either do a really good job on your hair or has been extra helpful etc.  
A number of people I know give a tip at xmas rather than throughout the year.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

sun_sparks said:


> There may well come a day when people stop mid-action and say "Wait! Let me see what AAM posters tell me to do next..."


I get the impression that for some people around here the action could be as mundane as tieing their shoelaces or taking their next breath of air...


----------



## sonandheir (22 Aug 2006)

My girlfriend is a junior stylist and up until recently (she's been training for 2 years) she was on a paltry salary. What got under her skin the most was that despite doing most of the work on a client the senior stylist would get the tip. So if you're goning to tip at all give it to the junior as they've got the toughest job in the place.


----------



## LMNOP (22 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Are you typing this as the staff wait with bated breath for the outcome?



no. had to make a decision by myself. nerve racking.


----------



## athens2004 (22 Aug 2006)

I would tip but no more than 2 or 3 euro no matter how much the hairdo costs.


----------



## Megan (22 Aug 2006)

LMNOP said:


> It is scandalous. Could prob get the same job done for €50 cheaper, but it would just be 'fine' (this fine has to last 3 months).
> 
> Can't afford to feed the kids tonight, but at least their Ma looks great!


That reminds me of my Domestic Science teacher in 1968 told us that if we felt like buying a bottle of nail varnish and that it meant not buying butter for our childrens' bread - we should go for the nail varnish, as the children would be better with a well turn out mum and that eating dried bread for a couple of days wouldnt do them any harm.
Was she ahead of the times?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

Just shows that conspicuous consumption didn't necessarily start with the _Celtic Tiger_!


----------



## Lauren (22 Aug 2006)

I'd usually tip 2 Euro to the stylist and the junior....and yes guys..it costs that much to look good!!


----------



## pokerwidow (22 Aug 2006)

I have paid €160 for the same and we live in the sticks.  However I always give the washer girl a fiver.  She is at the bottom of the food chain and on really crap wages.

Sorry for going off topic slightly but does anyone tip other apprentices?  For example a plumber came in a did a small job but his apprentice broke his ass, would you give him a fiver for a drink?  Maybe it's just a country habit that I got from my mother.


----------



## Megan (22 Aug 2006)

pokerwidow said:


> I have paid €160 for the same and we live in the sticks.  However I always give the washer girl a fiver.  She is at the bottom of the food chain and on really crap wages.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic slightly but does anyone tip other apprentices?  For example a plumber came in a did a small job but his apprentice broke his ass, would you give him a fiver for a drink?  Maybe it's just a country habit that I got from my mother.



My mother would allways cook for any tradesmen that were in the house - would you do that too?


----------



## Cahir (23 Aug 2006)

I'd normally tip €10 at the hairdressers, which is usually less than 10%.  I just give it to the person at the cash register when I'm paying rather than going looking for everyone who was at my hair.


----------



## Grizzly (23 Aug 2006)

When I use to be stupid before I became intelligent but now slipping back in to stupidity I would sometimes get my hair cut in Peter Marks. I remember sitting in the chair with cold wet hair while the male hairdresser went off to "check in" some deliveries of hair stuff. By the time he came back to me my hair had almost dried so he had to take out the spray bottle and spray my hair with freezing cold water. Next he disappeared to make phone calls. No conversation...except to his colleagues...Not only did this guy not get a tip...he didn't get paid for the haircut either.


----------



## pokerwidow (23 Aug 2006)

Megan said:


> My mother would allways cook for any tradesmen that were in the house - would you do that too?


 
Yes. We never had any problems with them coming back


----------



## babaduck (24 Aug 2006)

Holy mother of god... I pay €65 for a cut, semi & t-bar highlights and I tip €10 to the staff (as it's so reasonable, I go every 8 weeks... my hair grows like weeds so I'm lucky it's so reasonable...)

My sister is a freelance hairdresser & she charges about €100/€110 for a cut & full head of highlights in North Co. Wicklow -  I don't live near her any more otherwise I'd give her the cash instead.  Mind you when she was training by god did she put my hair through the mill


----------



## rabbit (25 Aug 2006)

babaduck said:


> My sister is a freelance hairdresser & she charges about €100/€110 for a cut & full head of highlights in North Co. Wicklow


Some hairdressers ( who never studied or were any good at school ) are making double the money that some more intelligent people who worked hard at school are making.  Its an unfair world.


----------



## gauloise (25 Aug 2006)

rabbit said:


> Some hairdressers ( who never studied or were any good at school ) are making double the money that some more intelligent people who worked hard at school are making. Its an unfair world.


 
Then perhaps they are more intelligent than you give them credit for.


----------



## momomo (25 Aug 2006)

rabbit said:


> Some hairdressers ( who never studied or were any good at school ) are making double the money that some more intelligent people who worked hard at school are making. Its an unfair world.


 
Oh if only we could all be as intelligent as you rabbit!


----------



## polaris (25 Aug 2006)

Ditto plumbers, carpenters, blocklayers etc. Academic ability isn't all it's cracked up to be!


----------



## babaduck (25 Aug 2006)

rabbit said:


> Some hairdressers ( who never studied or were any good at school ) are making double the money that some more intelligent people who worked hard at school are making. Its an unfair world.


 
And what exactly are you insinuating?  In fairness to you, you appear to be pretty balanced *with a chip on both shoulders*.


----------



## roxy (25 Aug 2006)

Babaduck, does your sister do Kildare area? Any idea of price for all over colour & cut from her?


----------



## bacchus (25 Aug 2006)

rabbit said:


> Some hairdressers ( who never studied or were any good at school ) are making double the money that some more intelligent people who worked hard at school are making. Its an unfair world.


 
Congratulations, you have just joined the Top 10 of the most stupid posts... and with honors as you even got the first place.


----------

